# newbie here



## andisart (Feb 4, 2013)

hey guys i just got on this forum today, just going to be browsing around and finding cool art to look at. check my profile if you want to say whats up. most of my artwork was either done by mechanical pencil or acrylic paint. i use all types of mediums tough. so, i should be uploading a lot of artwork today. woohoo!


----------



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

Those are some trippy looking surreal stuff you posted. How long have you been painting?


----------



## andisart (Feb 4, 2013)

been painting for 12 years now and i am 18


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nice, I can only imagine what you will be creating when you a bit more time under your belt and more life experiences...your use of color is great and with time it will become even more so. Very nicely done...


----------

